# Symphonies similar to Mozart's first 10 or so Symphonies



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe I'm one of the rare birds. But I love early Mozart Symphonies. Probably more than the later complex ones. So maybe some will know of some Composers similar to early Mozart. I know it's hard to define galante so I'll just stick with early Mozart as a replacement. Thanks for those helping.  I know early Mozart Symphonies came out in the late 1760's.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

CPE Bach, Dittersdorf, Michael Haydn, and Stamitz come to mind.

I don't care for the first Mozart symphonies very much, though. I prefer Haydn's early symphonies by far.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmm early Mozart...How about some symphonies by Mozart's daddy?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, a lot more Mozart contemporaries (more or less), who wrote "less complex" symphonies, some quite fine. In alphabetical order:

Baguer, Cannabich, Gossec, Gyrowetz, Herschel, Hoffmeister, Kozeluch, Krommer, Marsh, Myslivecek, Pichl, Pleyel, Richter, Rosetti, Salieri, Vanhal, Vogler, Wesley, and Wrantizky.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> CPE Bach, Dittersdorf, Michael Haydn, and Stamitz come to mind.
> 
> I don't care for the first Mozart symphonies very much, though. I prefer Haydn's early symphonies by far.


From a Mahlerian, I couldn't see you enjoy the simplicity of the early Mozart Symphonies. I know you prefer music with a little more density. I guess I got a unique taste for the galante/rococo. I don't expect people to follow my footsteps as it's not too popular of a choice on here. They are almost like instrumental pop songs. And CPE Bach sounds quite different imo. But I do enjoy him a lot as well.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Italy and Sammartini were an influence on Mozart's early (and often fine) early efforts. Mozart actually wrote some of his works while travelling Italy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Chandos has a series of 25 CD's with symphonies of contemporaries of Mozart, such as Clementi, Krommer, Michael Haydn and so on. Those might be what you are looking for, since they lack the last bit of inspiration of the mature Mozart.

Link.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

How about J.C. Bach?


----------

